# ceci / cela étant / ceci dit



## Naïla Sinave

Siempre escribo "ahora bien" para expresar "cela dit"... pero ya quiero usar otra cosa, se vuelve algo redundante...  ¿Tienen alguna sugerencia?

Naïla


----------



## MALICESPRING

dicho esto....  o tambien dicho lo dicho....por lo tanto


----------



## mickaël

Hola,

Sin embargo, no obstante... ?


----------



## chope

salut! 
alguien por ahi podria traducirme "ceci étant" está justo al principio de una frase.
sería algo asi como.. "siendo esto"? 
muchas gracias


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Bienvenido Chope!
¿Por qué no nos pones la frase entera y así te podremos ayudar mejor?


----------



## chope

aqui tienes la frase entera: 
ceci étant, les différences qui existent entre la position penché en avant maximale volontaire et la situation de fin d´attente de 8 s apparaissent évidentes.
 gracias


----------



## muriel.m

Hola,

Que os parece: dicho esto 
Saludos


----------



## chope

me parece bien! gracias muriel.m!!
la verdad es q encaja perfecto.


----------



## PERSEE

Lo correcto sería escribir "Cela étant" o "Cela dit", pues el "cela" remite a lo que se acaba de decir o escribir. "Ceci dit" es una falta muy difundida, tanto al hablar como por escrito.

Muriel tiene toda la razón. Es sinónimo de "sin embargo".


----------



## CABEZOTA

También puede traducirse por "*ahora bien*"...


----------



## ninagirl

Hola:

¿Alguien me podría ayudar a traducir esta expresión?

Gracias


----------



## lpfr

La traducción depende del contexto. En algunos casos, puede ser "eso dicho".


----------



## Tina.Irun

De acuerdo con ipfr aunque me gusta más "dicho esto.."


----------



## Iconoclasta

O quizá "Ahora bien..."


----------



## Je_Ch_

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 

Bon jour,

Je ne trouve exactement la signification de cette expresión est.ce que vous me pouvez aider?
Ceci étant, vous auriez tort de vous priver d'une visite du Mexique

merci a l'avant


----------



## Plein de Brillantine

Podría ser:

"Por lo expuesto, ..."


----------



## swift

Hola:

O también: "Habiendo dicho esto...". O "Dicho lo cual...".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Dentellière

Coincido con:

Dicho esto ...
Habiendo dicho esto ...


Buenas noches !


----------



## Miochka

bonjour! 
J'aimerais savoir comment se traduirait "ceci dit" en espagnol.
Ma phrase serait du type "il n'existe aucune preuve concrète pouvant lui causer du tort. Ceci dit, elle devrait rester sur ses gardes"
Merci =)


----------



## isolinac

Creo que una traducción correcta  podría ser:  
"No existe ninguna prueba concreta que pudiera causarle preocupación. Dicho esto..."
Saludos 
isolina c


----------



## kela colación

isolinac said:


> Creo que una traducción correcta  podría ser:
> "No existe ninguna prueba concreta que pudiera causarle preocupación. Dicho esto..."
> Saludos
> isolina c



Y qué les parece "Una vez dicho lo anterior..."


----------



## uminuscula

*Nueva pregunta*​
¡Hola! No quería preguntar por un caso concreto sino sobre el uso en francés de "cela dit" / "cela étant" en comparación con las expresiones que se citan aquí para traducirlo. Tengo la impresión de que es una expresión que traducida al español suena más culta que en francés (y es algo que pasa con otras expresiones, de hecho).

¿No creéis que "cela dit" lo dice cualquiera en francés, mientras que "dicho esto", por ejemplo, no pertenece a la lengua hablada común? Al menos en España. 

Yo la verdad es que no me imagino a dos amigas charlando en el autobús y que una le diga a la otra: "Dicho esto, patatín..", y sin embargo no me parecería nada raro oír "cela dit" en Francia en la misma situación.... ¿Qué opináis?


----------



## hual

Hola

Concuerdo con uminuscula en que los registros discursivos en los que aparecen los conectores argumentativos "cela dit" y "dicho esto" (de valor adversativo) no son los mismos en francés y en español. Puesto a decir lo mismo en ambas lenguas y en idéntica situación discursiva, para marcar la ruptura enunciativa y la consiguiente distanciación (pragmática) por medio de "cela dit", yo usaría el adverbio "ahora" e incluso la locución adverbial "sin embargo".


----------

